# Links to N02



## gimme_a_vodka (Aug 9, 2003)

*N02 in the U.K. ?*

Morning guys. Mark from the u.k. here.
Info please.
I am running a sr20de nissan gti 2.0e with some mods including k+n filter, Janspeed stainless system, lowered , toughened dampers / springs, power boost valve, platinum plugs etc. All in all it is now putting out 168 bhp with comparable torque figures.
The engine has been fed on synthetic oil every 3000 miles and is as tight as the day it left the factory.

I want to have a wet n02 system installed but cannot find any relevant info on the subject for the sr20 de engine. ( there were only 700 imported into the u.k. and so few are left )

Can anyone help in terms of reliable links , or info from experience?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

searching is always good...

the companies that i can think of right now are zex, nos(holley), venom, and nitrous express

i dunno which ones offer wet setups though


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

all of those companies offer wet systems. just check up on some websites for the best kit in your price range. there are quite a few threads on this im sure. search a few threads and hopefully you will find something that will help


----------



## gimme_a_vodka (Aug 9, 2003)

*Nos contact*

Thanks for your help. I have found a company called HighPower in Doncaster who will supply and fit their 100 kit for a little under £1000. Will let you know how the car performs after fitting.


----------

